# Cranborne - information required please!



## motionquality

All,

I have just joined SN and already have found what I was looking for! I have an beautifully made model of a coaster which I am refurbishing and fitting with radio control. This model is different from most in that it is made of brass and weigths in at a mighty 15kg when ballasted. It does float! I know that it was made by an expert modeller - David Robertson of Corby - but of what ship?

It had no name or history with it, so I approached the National Maritime Museum who identified the house flag on the funnel as belonging to John Carter of Poole, and suggested that she was the Cranborne, but had no photographs. Look on this site - what do I find - 4 photographs which positively identify the model as the Cranborne!

My questions to the forum - where can I find out more information about the ship? Plans, colour photographs (need correct hull colours) , history, where built, what happened to her - infact, anything that will help me complete the model correctly.

Any information, leads greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## wightspirit

Hi Jeremy

Firstly, you'd find it very helpful to consult LLoyd's Register of Shipping, which are issued yearly since about 1754. Once you've found your ship, you'll find almost everything you want - builder, when and where built, former names, dimensions, tonnage, machinery details and so on. If you don't have a year of build you'll have to make an educated guess about when you think she was in service, and search from there. When you've found the builder, come back to this site with details, and I may be able to point you in the right direction for which archive holds the records, if indeed they still exist. Where to find Lloyds' Registers? Southampton Reference Library has a complete ruin, as do the National Maritime Museum. TNA holds an incomplete run and I daresay other libraries where there are major ports (Liverpool, Glasgow, Newcastle etc) also hold registers. If you become really stuck someone on this forum will almost certainly be able to find the Cranborne and supply the information you want. 

Dave W


----------



## brimar

*Re:- Cranborne*

Hi Jeremy,
I served on 'Cranborne' on two occasions first in Nov 1965 signing on in Par Cornwall ( Loaded China Clay for Rouen) signed off in Runcorn in Feb 1966 (Discharging Fertilizer from Antwerp)
Joined again in Oct 1966,Signing on in Cardiff,sailed in Ballast for St Samsons to load Stone Chippings (I think) . .Then paid off in Neath in Jan 1967 (i think we were loading scrap iron)
Great little Home trade Coaster with a mostly west country crew. Owned by John Carter Shipping of Poole with two other coasters . . 'Wimborne' & 'Sherborne'
We were mostly engaged in cargo's loaded in Par (china clay) Poole (new caravans to Amsterday) Channel Islands, (Spuds and toms) although we did get to southern Ireland on occasions, mostly fertilizer for the farmers around the Shannon Area.
The ships were all Black Hull ( touched her up many a time) and white upper structure. I think I remember the 'Sherborne was chartered to Blue Star Line for some reason as she carried their funnel markings.
I did a pen and ink sketch of the Cranborne while serving onboard in 1966,will try and dig it out and upload it.
I would be very interested to see a photo of the model if you have one.
If my memory serves me right the last i heard of her was that she was sold and took Bunkers at the Esso Jetty in Brixham and sailed away for inter island trading in the West Indies. Hope this info is useful.

Cheers, Brian.


----------



## R58484956

MV Cranborne. (Ex Jolly Nights 1946) 365 tons Built 1935. 130.7 x 25.1 x 8.8
4 cylinder diesel engine built by British Auxiliaries Ltd Glasgow
Machinery aft. Cargo battens not fitted. Cruiser stern. Code flags MBGB.
Owned by John Carter (Poole) Ltd. Registered Poole. British flag.
Built by J Lewis & Sons, Aberdeen. Official Number 163010.
Details as per 1952.


----------



## brimar

*Cranborne*

Hi R58484956
Sorry but the info was incorrect that you gave ref MV 'CRANBORNE.
She was infact built in Hoogezand Holland in 1958 and had a grt of 439 tons & a nt of 199tons. She was 166 feet in length with a beam of 27feet. Her official number was 300328 as per my Discharge book. You were correct that John Carter of Poole were her UK owners.
cheers,
Brian.


----------



## BelliniTosi

John Carter (Poole)
Hull :- Black with red boot topping
Funnel :- Yellow with narrow black top and black 'C' in black bordered white diamond on red panel

Have a look at the Sherborne in the gallery, another of John Carter's vessels, it's in b/w but gives a good idea of the colour scheme.


----------



## R58484956

As stated in my thread details were as per Lloyds *1952,* so it seems there were two Cranborne, mine the first yours the second, information given in good faith, which one is Jeremy writing about 1st or 2nd ?


----------



## jaigee

There is another model of her here but in different colours:
http://www.maritime-models.co.uk/acatalog/scratch-built-model-ships.html

B/w photographs here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/62458/title/cranborne/cat/517
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/10935/title/cranborne/cat/517


----------



## motionquality

*Thanks for the great info received!*

All,

Thanks so much for the replies to my request for information on 'Cranborne'. From what you have all sent me to date, and from what I have from the NMM, I have:

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Built:1958, J.Bodewes, Hoogezand (88)
For: John Carter of Poole
GRT:439 NRT:199 DWT:620,
50.50x 8.21x 3.29 m (166 ft 27 ft)
Crossley Bros. Ltd 2Stroke 6Cyl 500Hp 373Kw 10 knots
1977: CRANBORNE - St Vincent Is
1997: 3rd January Broken up under UAE flag
Official number was 300328

Hull :- Black with red boot topping
Funnel :- Yellow with narrow black top and black 'C' in black bordered white diamond on red panel

There is another model of her here but in different colours:
http://www.maritime-models.co.uk/aca...del-ships.html

B/w photographs here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...nborne/cat/517
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...nborne/cat/517

--------------------------------------------------------------------

All the above accurately describe my model, but my house flag appears incorrectly painted and I am not clear on the hull colours - mine being black hull with red oxide up to water line - what does 'red boot topping' mean please as I can see a thick stripe in the photographs of the actual ship in the B/W photograph references - what colour is the thick stripe please?

Will the Lloyds register give me more information than you have already supplied?

I will reply to everyone who has contributed information - thanks a lot to all of you! I will try and upload photographs of my model but havnt had any success yet (file sizes too big!)

Regards,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## 40907

Your links to the pictures in the Gallery don't seem to work. Could this be the ship?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/99816/title/cranborne/cat/517


----------



## motionquality

Reef Knot said:


> Your links to the pictures in the Gallery don't seem to work. Could this be the ship?
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/99816/title/cranborne/cat/517


Reply = yes, thats her!


----------



## 40907

OK. Here's the other link then...

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/181766/title/cranborne/cat/517


----------



## BelliniTosi

Jeremy,
Boot topping is the area of the hull roughly between the load marks. It separates the upper hull colour from the lower anti fouling hull colour.
It's basically a band of colour around the ships hull a waterline level.
Your red oxide up to the waterline will do.


----------



## Capson

*Cranborne Model*

The Model Engineer magazine ran a long series of articles entitled 'Modelling the Cranborne', written by Oliver Smith, and which detailed the building of a model in brass. The series ran from late 1962 to mid-1964, being published in volumes 126, 127, 128, 129 and 130. I don't recall seeing any plans but there were photos of the construction process. 
I was going to attempt the same build method for another ship but my interest waned and I passed the magazines to a collector.
If you look up 'Model Engineer Magazine Index of Published Articles' in your search engine and search 'cranborne' you will find the titles of all 35 articles.
I'm fairly sure it's the same ship as the photos in other posts here.


----------



## motionquality

Thanks a lot! Fantastic information - yes - she is the same ship I'm sure. Any idea where I might obtain copies of these articles? I will post photographs of my ship as soon as I get back to London,

Regards,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## motionquality

*Photographs of my model of Cranborne*

Photographs of my model of Cranborne attached. Please comment on the deck gear, paint colours, details, anything that might help me produce an accurate model. I will of course send more photographs of specific details if required - inside hull etc,

Regards and thanks to all,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## motionquality

*Photographs of the Cranborne model interior*

Hello all,

See attached files of the interior of my model showing lots of brass! Note that there is a large lead false keel required for sailing the model - but very little freeboard when this is fitted!

Please comment on any incorrect details,

Regards,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## Capson

*Cranborne Model*

Jeremy,
Your model looks extremely similar to that in the ME magazines. Tonight, I saw the collector I gave them to and explained your interest. Having collected the information that was useful to him, he has agreed to return the mags to me next Thursday evening.
I shall report further when I have perused them once more.


----------



## motionquality

Capson,

Thanks very much for your help in searching out the ME articles - they will be of great interst to me!

Thanks to you + other SN members and the NMM I now know both the history of the real ship and the origins of the model.

The ME articles will be very useful as some small areas are incomplete or not clear to me as to which bits go where!

Regards,

Jeremy Lewis


----------



## Capson

*Cranborne*

You lucky man, Jeremy.
The ME magazines are definitely for the same vessel and they are yours if you want them.
I have sent you a Private Message on the matter via SN.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Found a piccie of the CRANBORNE


----------



## stein

Nice to have you drop by Ruud, long time no see.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Ruud* as *Stein* says "long time no see"


----------



## gmx

Derry 1967


----------

